# vascetomy pain



## vasboy1 (Jun 10, 2011)

i'm sitting on an ice bag right now because I had a no scalpal vascetomy this morning.
The procedure was surprisingly painless - even the shot that I had worried so much about barely hurt - like having a tooth filled at the dentist. There was some pulling around down there and some pressure which was mildly uncomfortable but I left the office pretty much pain free.
So here is what happened. I showed up and the nurse gave me a valium and had me disroble pants down and gave me a newspaper and a bottle of water. The doc came in, numbed me up and I was done in about 20 minutes. We pretty much talked about golf and fishing while he did the procedute.
I'm at home locked in our guest room with some movies, ice bag and the lap-top. My 5 year old daughter has been told that Daddy has a bad sick stomach and to stay away which has worked fine.
The doctor has given me percoset but I haven't really needed it - there is a slight dull ache and a little pressure - really no more than the pain of a mild toothache or something - no bruising yet that I can tell.
I'm going to keep icing for the weekend and (I'm a runner) not run or do anything strenuous for a week which is what the Doc suggested, but really, so far - and I'll post an update, I feel fine. My wife is delighted to have her IUD gone and we're looking forward to some good sex once I get the all clear. Speaking of the all clear, my doc says I can come back every couple of months to be have samples re-checked just to make sure.
So, if you're thinking abuout this, don't be scared - it's just not that bad - at least for me, for now.


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

Had mine four weeks ago - yes Friday the 13th, the doctor said that's his lucky day. The procedure really wasn't painful but I was kinda nervous anyway - just like I am when getting a tooth filled even though it doesn't hurt. He sent me home with some Aleve; I never needed it. The peas are still in the freezer; I never needed them. Just made sure I didn't exert myself all weekend. Showered and went to church Sunday morning, grilled dinner Sunday afternoon, but otherwise took it easy all weekend. Back to work Monday.

No pain now, no regrets, should have done this a year ago.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I wonder what kind of IUD your wife had - I LOVE mine, I have the copper NO hormone paragard IUD. Can stay in for up to 12 yrs.

I would never let my husband get cut , I think the paragard is a far better alternative for married couples when they are done with kids, just my personal opinion of coarse, even a slight risk of anything going wrong with my husband, I could not have lived with it. 

My husband was very happy I felt this way, as you can imagine.


----------



## vasboy1 (Jun 10, 2011)

she had a Mirina IUD and it was fine as a two year, temporary thing but as an athlete she is very tuned in to her body and was tired of receiving the hormones it emits - we were ready for something permanant. I woke this morning with a very slight dull ache but no brusing or anything like any of the horror stories I've heard - I'm re-icing as a precaution, but havn't needed any pain meds. I planning on sitting in the hammock and reading a book most of the day. Tomorrow, I might go for a short walk around the neighborhood - if things keep like this, I should have no problem working in my office on Monday. I'm still going to wait at least 10 days before I resume running.


----------



## vasboy1 (Jun 10, 2011)

without seeming crude, I often wake with an erection - this morning was no different. I will probably wait a few days to produce some semen but I'm sure it won't be a problem. I'm suppoesed to ejaculate 12-15 times to flush out any downstream sperm before I submit a sample to the MDs office to be checked for "all clear" - just to be ultra safe, we'll probably use condoms for a few months anyway.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I like to read these posts because my husband is getting his vasectomy in January 2011. I would have gladly tied my tubes, but no doctor is going to so for a 29 year old woman with no children. I was also told that tubal ligation is a much more difficult procedure for a woman, than a vasectomy is for a man.

We have agreed not to have children because I have a mood disorder, which would require too much supervision during my pregnancy and the first year. We also have no desire to become parents.


I was told that it can take months for all the sperm to leave the semen; couples should still have protected sex until then. I will stay on the pill until the doctor says no sperm is present.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Hubby had his at 26, after we had our second son. He wanted it. 10 minute procedure, 30 minutes wait time afterwards and we hit up Best Buy shortly thereafter at his insistence. 
A tubal ligation is far more painful and much riskier. Cutting through the abdominal wall exposes her to all sorts of risks, infection, etc. The heal time is the equivalent to a c-section. She can barely stand up after 4 days.
If a vasectomy is done by a urologist, there are no horror stories.


----------



## vasboy1 (Jun 10, 2011)

yep - mine was done my a urologist that specializes in them - I thought it was quite professional. One thing that I forgot to mention (and I'm not sure what it was) - the nurse placed a sticky pad on my leg connected to a wire to a machine - don't know if this was a monitor of some sort or what - since it was so sticky, pulling it off of my leg was a tiny but uncomfortable


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

vasboy1 said:


> yep - mine was done my a urologist that specializes in them - I thought it was quite professional. One thing that I forgot to mention (and I'm not sure what it was) - the nurse placed a sticky pad on my leg connected to a wire to a machine - don't know if this was a monitor of some sort or what - since it was so sticky, pulling it off of my leg was a tiny but uncomfortable


It's a monitor. Placed on your femoral vein, the largest in your legs. They wanted to make sure that blood flow was okay. Yup, they are sticky! It's like the add Gorilla Glue to them or something.


----------



## e.p. (Jun 10, 2011)

I had a vasectomy 4 years ago, like you it wasn't bad but do make sure you keep them on ice and be careful the first week.

Unfortunately in my case a few years later I developed a testicular cyst, which is very painful and required an epididiectomy. 

All in all though I'm glad I did it.


----------

